# seeking recomendations



## TomBailey (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks in advance for any help! First I am a neofiite at best with this equipment.

We had a home theater system installed 12 years ago. It consisted of a receiver, DVD player and speakers. Also had a older VHS tape player/recorder hooked to it. Used for audio and DirecTV. 

The system consisted of:
Yamaha RX-V1600 receiver 
3 wall mounted Definitive Technology Mythos extruded aluminum speakers + sub woofer and ceiling speakers
flat screen smart TV 3 years old (replaced old DLP)
Universal Remote

The system sounds great and has never been an issue with it - knock wood. 

Recently we gave up the direct TV and just watch HULU and Amazon mostly. Plus the occasional DVD. 

We use a cheep Sony DVD for the HULU, etc connections 

Last night the HULU icon disappeared from from the TV

I did a reset on the DVD player and now everything is gone from it. I think it would still play a DVD but have not tried. 
I may be able fix it as its in the set up mode but the remote is long gone. 

to the point:
I have what I think is good equipment for what we want to do - HULU, Amazon prime and the like with occasional DVD.:

My question is this:

I think there are better or more up to date devices to access the internet and HULU etc. I would like to access Utube and the internet on the TV

The receiver is HDMI but we are using the other type of cable. 

Is there a way to get wireless to the TV? The TV says I need a dongle for wireless connection. 

What hardware would be best to work with my existing receiver?

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve heard it said that it’s best to separate streaming capability from a DVD player. You can get streaming “sticks” from Amazon Fire, Chromecast, Roku and plug it into the RX-V1600 HDMI input. You’ll have to send an HDMI cable from the RX-V1600 to the TV.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tspitzer (Jan 10, 2010)

If you want to watch Prime video, I would avoid Chromecast. Google and Amazon suspend support for each other's services from time to time. Firestick appears to support Hulu as well as Prime, and certainly Roku should support everything.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Most SMART tv's will connect wirelessly to YouTube and Amazon etc etc - if any device has WiFi... 

Since your DVD player has WiFi you may try downloading the newest DVD drivers (updating) in any case you need a remote...


----------

